# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Regras da Área de Particulares

## João M Monteiro

Meus Caros,

Conforme oportunamente anunciado, foi reestruturada a área de particulares do RF.

1. Na "*Área Particulares*" e conforme mensagem anterior apenas serão admitidas as trocas entre membros, vendas de excedentes, equipamento em segunda mão, frags ocasionais e um ou outro peixe ou coral que, por alguma razão, não pode ser mantido nos aquários dos membros.

Todos os posts que não obedeçam a estas regras serão imediatamente encerrados, sem necessidade de novo aviso.

2. Foi aberta uma sub-área denominada "*Anúncios/Oportunidades*". Esta sub-área destina-se à colocação de posts para compras abrangentes, disponibilizadas através de um membro do RF, de equipamentos ou animais que não tenham origem no seu sistema. 

Naturalmente que o Reefforum pressupõe que os membros apenas disponibilizarão vendas através de empresas ou empresários a operar regularmente no mercado, sendo que as eventuais responsabilidades decorrentes de qualquer incumprimento serão exclusivamente imputadas ao anunciante.

Nesta sub-área apenas poderá ser colocado um anúncio dos produtos disponibilizados pelo autor do tópico, sendo que todos os contactos posteriores relativos às transacções terão que ser feitos particularmente entre o anunciante e os interessados. Deste modo, o tópico não admitirá respostas, podendo apenas ser movimentado pelo seu autor - para o encerrar, quando for caso disso - ou pela moderação.

O anunciante deixar expresso o seu contacto-

3. Vai ser encerrada a área "*Marcas Nacionais*". Os interessados em disponibilizar produtos por si fabricados para uma generalidade de destinatários têm à sua disposição o espaço "*Outros operadores comerciais não aderentes ao cartão Reefforum*", onde poderá ser aberta uma sub-área com a sua marca/empresa, desde que previamente enviem à Administração do Reefforum comprovativo de apresentação da sua declaração de início de actividade.

Esperamos que estas novas regras da Área de Particulares - que não é estruturante para o RF, mas têm natural interesse para os seus membros -, sejam facilmente assimiladas por todos.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


Resta-me de resto felicitar a Administração por uma excelente ideia.

----------

